# Fahrtechnik / Ziegelei



## galli (29. Mai 2001)

Hoi!

Wer hat morgen abend (18:00 Uhr) ein paar Runden auf der Crossbahn an der Ziegelei in Mainz zu drehen.

Bis jetzt sind wir wohl zu dritt. Also wer mal ein bisschen Fahrtechnik üben will, der kann ja vorbeischauen.

Also?

seeya
galli


----------



## Hardy (29. Mai 2001)

Hi Galli,
meinst du Mitwoch 18.00 ?
Zweite Frage wo an der Zigelei finde ich euch oder wo könnten wir uns treffen. Würde gerne hinkommen !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maike (30. Mai 2001)

Hi, 

wir treffen uns direkt auf der BMX-Bahn...wo genau das ist kann ich Dir 
leider nicht erklären...weiß aber wie ich dahinkomme  Wir starten von Mainz
(Gaustrasse) aus wenn das für dich zu erreichen ist kannst du auch zu uns kommen.
Dann fahren wir zusammen hin.

Gruß Maike

P.S Mittwoch 18.00 Uhr (30.05.2001)


----------



## alex (30. Mai 2001)

Ich mag auch zur Ziegelei kommen,
weiss aber auch nicht so genau, wo das
ist !
Ich komme aus Richtung Bretzenheim, wohne also
quasi in der Naehe. Wo koennte man sich denn
mal treffen und wie komme ich dahin ??

der planlose

             alex


----------



## Hardy (30. Mai 2001)

Hi,
komme von Nieder-Olm aus mit dem Bike. 
Würde über Marienborn Bretzenheim fahren. Könnte man sich irgendwie am Eingang der Ziegelei treffen oder so???


----------



## Maike (30. Mai 2001)

Hi, 

 würd Euch ja so gern eine Wegbeschreibung geben
aber wie wenn ich nicht mal weiß wie die Strasse heißt *lol*
Aber Galli kann Euch da bestimmt weiterhelfen....ich nehme
meine Digicam heut Abend mal mit, mal sehen was da so rauskommt 

Also, dann bis heut Abend

cu Maike


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Mai 2001)

> _Maike schrieb:_
> *
> ich nehme meine Digicam heut Abend mal mit, mal sehen was da so rauskommt
> 
> ...



yo du !

dreh mal nen heißen clip für www.mtb-club-beinhart.de
knochenbrüche und blutende wunden hatten wir in letzter zeit genug und sind nicht erwünscht.

aber vielleicht mag galli ja wieder einen seiner sagenumwobenen "table-nose-wheelie-landungs-stunts" machen


----------



## Maike (30. Mai 2001)

jo man...

ich werd alles filmen was so über mich weg fliegt 
darunter läuft gar nix *lol* ja mal sehen die Pics sende 
ich Dir dann mal zu ....weiß nämlich nicht wie das mit dem Übertragen
funzt. 


Oki, bis zum WE 

cu Maike


----------



## galli (30. Mai 2001)

Hoi z'samme!

Also der angehängte Kartenausschnitt sollte hoffentlich alle Anfahrtsprobleme lösen...

FYI: Die Ziegelei liegt zwischen Hechtsheim und Bretzenheim, gelle?!


----------



## Maike (31. Mai 2001)

Moiiin.....

das Fahrtraining gestern auf der BMX-Bahn
hat echt spaß gemacht...Die Pics die ich gemacht
habe werd ich demnächst mal ins Forum Posten....
Das können wir auf jedenfall mal wiederholen...oder am besten
1x in der Woche einführen...wir wären dabei 

Gruß Maike


----------



## alex (31. Mai 2001)

Hallihallo !

Danke erst mal fuer die tolle Beschreibung, endlich weiss 
ich wie man dahin kommt. Leider hat sich bei mir gestern
das Seminar noch bis sieben hingezogen - aber naechstes mal bin ich dabei !

An dieser Stelle nochmal schoens verlaengertes Wochenende an alle, egal ob in die Ferne gereist oder in Mainz geblieben !!

tschuessi

alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy (31. Mai 2001)

> _Maike schrieb:_
> *Moiiin.....
> 
> das Fahrtraining gestern auf der BMX-Bahn
> ...



Das hört sich gut an an welchem Tag den ???
Ich wäre sofort dabei !!! Wenn der Tag passt so Dienstag oder Mittwoch wäre klasse !!


----------



## Maike (31. Mai 2001)

Hallo Hardy, 

dann lass und das doch mal klarmachen...wir bräuchten 
dann nur noch jemand der uns das zeigen kann...Galli schwirrt
ja die Woche über in der Schweiz rum...aber von uns aus können wir uns nächste Woche 
wieder treffen...wieso bist du eigentlich online...dachte du wärst in R. ?
Wir können ja am WE mal darüber quatschen.

Bis dann Gruß Maike
Puh`s Page 

@HArdy geb mir doch noch mal deine Addy...dann schick ich Dir paar Pics rüber...


----------



## Hardy (31. Mai 2001)

Hi, 
ich werd mal Ralph fragen ob der Lust hat und/oder Zeit, der hat uns auch in Wildbad viel gezeigt. Sonst können wir uns ja so zum üben üben üben treffen.


----------



## Maike (1. Juni 2001)

Moin Hardy,

ja super wir haben auch jedenfall interesse. Haben gestern 
mit den anderen noch mal darüber gesprochen...und so spontan 
mal den Dienstag in der Woche festgehalten...wie wärs ??? 
Noch besser wäre es dann, wenn Ralf uns unterstützen würde 

Bis dann Ciao Maike


----------



## Frank (1. Juni 2001)

Will auch Fotos sehen!!! 

Wenn ich demnächst mal wieder mehr Zeit habe, speziell unter der Woche - dann bin ich auch mal dabei, vorausgesetzt ich bekomme meine Z1 vor 2016 wieder.

Also Maike schick ma rüber


----------



## Maike (1. Juni 2001)

´Moin Frank, 

klar schick ich Dir die Pics....
find ich ja klasse, dass du bald mal wieder 
mitfährst. Bis dann und schöne Grüsse an deine 
Freundin 

Bye Maike 


Puh`s Page


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy (1. Juni 2001)

Hi,
also Dienstag geht klar bei mir.
Ich werde versuchen Ralf zu erreichen ob er auch Bock hat.
So 18.00 Uhr wieder ????


----------



## Maike (1. Juni 2001)

jepp, super...wir sind dabei dienstag 
18.00 uhr in der ziegelei.

cu maike


----------



## Hardy (1. Juni 2001)

Hi,
also Ralf ist auch dabei dann können wir wieder was lernen.
Freu mich auf Dienstag


----------



## Hardy (5. Juni 2001)

Hi,
diese Woche fällt es leider aus (05.06.2001)
aber nächste Woche dann sicher !!!
Hardy Kind krank.
Ralf gesundheitlich angeknackst.
Maike dann GoWa.


----------



## R.P. (11. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute!
Das Wetter ist einfach zum kotzen!!!!!! Hab mich schon so auf Di gefreut, aber bei dem Wetter müssen wir mal schauen, ob das überhaupt geht. Wie ihr ja wisst ist die Bahn aus Lehmboden, und wenn der nass ist, dann haben wir ein Problem! Ist wie Schmierseife!! Da wird´s dann schwierig was zu üben! Ich würd sagen wenns ab jetzt bis morgen nicht mehr regnet, dann können wir´s versuchen, sollte es aber nochmal regnen, schauen wir mal. 
See ya!

             Ralf


----------



## Maike (11. Juni 2001)

Hallo Ralf, 

ich glaube auch das es zu nass sein wird...
bei uns wird es diese Woche leider auch sehr eng...
fahren zur Hochzeit nach Hamburg und ich muss noch dringend
shoppen gehen...denke Steffi & Ich werden diesen Di. nicht kommen.

Ciao Maike


----------



## R.P. (11. Juni 2001)

So, so shoppen! 
Kaufst du wenigstens was fürs Bike oder bist du frustriert und hast einen Kaufwahn? Man(n) weis ja nie! 
Aber jetzt mal ernst: Hardy hat mir gesagt, dass Do bei den meisten auch geht. Wie wäre es denn diesen Do wenn das Wetter mitmacht? Klärt das doch mal ab und sagt mir bescheid, ok!?! Bis dann!

                       Ralf


----------



## Hardy (11. Juni 2001)

Hi Ralf,
habe nicht Do gesagt, denn a) (Egoist) kann ich da net und b) fahren da die Beinharten im Gonsenheimer Wald. Destowegen geht Do net, oki.
Zweite Frage meld mich morgen Tagsüber bei dir ob du kommst oder net, denn ich bin wenn es Sinn macht mit Gerome da. Meld mich um die Mittagszeit dann kann man mehr sehen !!

Bis Bald


@Maike schade schade shoppen gehen, tja kauf was schönes, ok!!


----------



## Maike (12. Juni 2001)

Hallo Ralf, 

neeeee leider kauf ich nix für`s Bike 
sind am WE in HH auf einer Hochzeit eingeladen
da kann ich ja kaum in Bike Klamotten auftreten *lol*
dann noch als Trauzeugin....obwohl....hihi ne ne 
schickse Klamotten 

@Hardy ja schade das es wiedermal nicht klappt...war gestern noch mit Werner uns Alex im Gonsenheimer Wald ne Runde drehen. Hatten alles dabein Schaltzug gerissen, Platten und Regenschauen 

...aber zum Glück keine Stürze.

Ciao Maike


----------



## TobiF (12. Juni 2001)

Hi 
Ich hätte auch mal lust auf ein wenig Action auf der BMX Bahn. 
Wie sieht es denn am 19. aus (wenn das Wetter mitspielt!!!)?
CU Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.P. (13. Juni 2001)

Hi Tobi,
also bei mir müsste der 19. klargehen, aber wir müssen das mal mit den Anderen absprechen. Bis dann!

Ach und Maike, wann trefft ihr euch eigendlich Do im Gonsenheimer Wald, und wo? Sonst würde ich warscheinlich morgen mal mitfahren. Melde dich mal! See ya!

Ralf


----------



## Maike (13. Juni 2001)

Hi, Ralf!

Morgen findet zwar ein Treff im Go.-Wald statt aber so wie ich gelesen habe schon um 11.00 Uhr. Ich bin von Do.-So. nicht in Mainz....ansonsten treffen wir uns immer um 18.30 Uhr 
am Donnerstag im Gonsenheimer Wald (Schloß-Waldhausen)  
Dann sehen wir uns nächste Woche Donnerstag ?

Ciao und ein schönes Wochenende ! 

[email protected]


----------



## R.P. (18. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute!
Am Dienstag klappt es warscheinlich wieder nicht wegen dem Wetter. Hat ja die ganze Zeit geregnet. Es ist einfach zu naß. Frage: Fahrt ihr am Donnerstag alle im Gonsenheimer Wald mit? Wenn ja und wenn ihr Lust habt können wir uns ne halbe Stunde vorher treffen und ich zeig euch mal ein paar Basics. Am Wochenende müssen wir mal schauen, da geht vielleicht auch was. Meldet euch mal! See ya!

          ralf


----------



## R.P. (1. Juli 2001)

Hi!
Bin ab morgen beim Bund. Also hab ich nur noch an den Wochenenden Zeit! Werde aber für die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht zuhause sein! 

Ralf


----------



## Maike (2. Juli 2001)

Moin Ralf, 

wünsche Dir einen guten Start beim Bund....lass den Kopf nicht hängen 
Sehen uns bestimmt mal am WE in der Ziegelei.

Gruß Maike


----------



## galli (2. Juli 2001)

Hoi z'samme!

Bin die ganze  Woche in Mainz und zu allen Schandtaten bereit 

Also wie siehts aus mit Ziegelei, GoWa, etc. ?

seeya
galli


----------



## Maike (2. Juli 2001)

Hi, Galli !

jo...super...dann kann ich ja bald
mal ein paar nette Videos sehen 
Ich lag die letzten Tage mit einer fetten 
Sommergrippe im Bett  muss mich noch ein 
bisschen Erholen...dann kanns wieder voll
losgehen 

Ciao Maike


----------



## alex (2. Juli 2001)

Hey Ho !

Wie waer's dann mit GoWa am Dienstag Abend ??
Wenn niemandem der Schaltzug oder die Kette reisst wird's sicher nett

sauuug

alex


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Juli 2001)

> _R.P. schrieb:_
> *Hi!
> Bin ab morgen beim Bund.
> Ralf *




lernst du ja endlich mal (un)zucht und (un)ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

